# Question about logging on?



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a question about logging on. When I log on, I get the thanks for logging on and if it doesnt redirect you click here page, then as it redirects me it doesnt show that I have logged on. I actually have to go back some two or three times and re log on before I see my username and avatar in the upper right corner. Anyone know what may be happening? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Are you using Internet Explorer? I have the same problem when I have to use IE. On the Home page it doesn't show me as logged in, but on the forums page it does.

When I use Firefox I never have any trouble.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Are you using Internet Explorer? I have the same problem when I have to use IE. On the Home page it doesn't show me as logged in, but on the forums page it does.
> 
> When I use Firefox I never have any trouble.


+1 on no issues with Firefox:smt023


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep I am using IE. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have no problem with IE 7


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> I have no problem with IE 7


Same here.

Just don't log off! :smt033


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> TOF said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with IE 7
> ...


hmmm...I still have problems at home with IE 7, don't know what version I _have to use_ at work (it's not even a tabbed version). The IT Dept. hasn't updated it for quite some time.

IE 7 (at home) only does it on the homepage (the page with the calender and videos on the right).


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I use IE 7 as well. Once I click on my HGF short cut and the home page pops up I have to click on the "home" link then log on. Only then does HGF recognize I am logged on.


----------

